# Forge World Achilles-Alpha pattern Land Raider.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice 

Clicky!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Whats the range on the volkite stuff?
Is it better than the multi meltas on the normal achilles?
People always seem to sit really far back and use the cannon but neglect to move forwards to fire the multi meltas - at that point, they'd be better off just taking the cannon rather than wrapping it in a tank.
If the volkite stuff has a larger range, I may have to do something about it in a game...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure on the ranges to be honest :scratchhead:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Twin-linked Culverins, are 45", S6, AP5, Heavy 4, with every unsaved wound causing an additional number of hits (which do not generate more), and course, being Twin-linked makes sure they hit.

Note that its main weapon system, the Quad-Gun, is different from the Thunderfire Cannon; it's a Barrage Weapon which causes pinning tests at -1, but it's still heavy 4 3" Blast, but AP5 is it's real downside. On the other hand, against Orks/Nids/Infantry Guard etc it should do reasonably well.

And yes, 45" is not a typo ; Volkite Weapons lose about 1/6th of the range from typical weapons; 10", 15", 30", 45".


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

is that useable in normal 40k games of just heresy era games?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

So far, only the multi-melta variant is available for none HH lists; but that version has a Thunderfire Cannon instead of a Quad Mortar.

However, not even the HH version has access to Volkite Culverins yet, and the Whirlwind Scorpius and Fire Raptor have "relic" versions which are 0-1 choices available to normal CSM. I'd expect at the least a PDF available after HH3; Extermination is released.

One thing I've just noticed, we've seen no Raven Guard so far; there's been two versions of the Alpha Legion (Sicaran and Sicaran Venator), we've seen the IFists on the Kharybdis Assault Claw and now this Achilles-Alpha, and the Legion Basilisk on the Medusa.

While I'm of no doubt that the Raven Guard are in the book, I'm going to call it and say that Corax is the next Primarch; he had a duel with Lorgar.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> While I'm of no doubt that the Raven Guard are in the book, I'm going to call it and say that Corax is the next Primarch; he had a duel with Lorgar.


I like that tank, nice to see a "Pre Heresy" version of it come out, the Achilles variant has always been a swanky version of the LR.

As for the next Primarch I was more thinking it might be Mortarian. In the design video for Typhion the designer hinted at it being worked on.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I want it to be Mortarion, but I also (partially) agree with Vaz that there may be some other Primarch.

Not laying money on who though :laugh:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Horus is next, followed by Corax and then its Mortarion. Its common knowledge. At this point I'm wondering though if they'll get them all done before Games Workshop goes bust.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It is not common knowledge until it's released. The condescension ain't welcome.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mal310 said:


> Horus is next, followed by Corax and then its Mortarion. Its common knowledge. At this point I'm wondering though if they'll get them all done before Games Workshop goes bust.



rS401CI7TZg


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

mal310 said:


> Horus is next, followed by Corax and then its Mortarion. Its common knowledge.


Sources?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's common knowledge mate, I shouldn't have to prove it on the internet.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

@Tawa: His argument is so powerful it's not necessary to talk about it.

(Sadly only kiwi's will get that - suffice to say one of our aspiring politican's once said it)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

edit, double post


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Sources?











thats pic they put up at the forgeworld presentation 2013 so i presume its horus, not sure they released any more info on which primarchs there doing after that.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Look's alright to me :good:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> @Tawa: His argument is so powerful it's not necessary to talk about it.
> 
> (Sadly only kiwi's will get that - suffice to say one of our aspiring politican's once said it)


lol



Tawa said:


> Sources?


http://battlebunnies.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/forge-world-primarch-horus-and-future.html


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Horus.
Corax.
Mortarion.
Leman Russ.
Magnus.



Hmm :scratchhead:


----------

